# Channel mapping problem with 5.1/7.1 using ASIO4ALL VAC and VSThost



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, first I would like to introduce myself. I am new here, and I am trying to put together a small HTPC using powered bookshelf speakers I already own on a Windows XP machine. Allow me to briefly go over my setup.

I setup 1 VAC with 1-6 channels, went to the control panel and set that VAC as my default sound output device. I then configured it as 5.1 speaker system under windows sound settings. 

I setup my VSThost to work with ASIO4ALL taking VAC as input, and my HT Omega Claro Plus as output.

The problem I now have is, the channel mappings are messed up. I hear F and R in F/R channels, which is correct but I also hear F/R in all my other channels except for on the LFE. and I also hear my side surround on my back surround channels too. 

When I set HT Omega Claro Plus as the default output device, this problem went away, however I would like to be able to use some VSTs and I can't unless I can stop sound from leaking into other channels.

So far I have tried all the different combinations I could possiblity come up with under VAC, ASIO4ALL, VSThost, and Windows XP settings. Even settings that make very little sense. Has anyone came across anything like this before? Thanks for helping/reading my post.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I found a work around so I guess I will reply my own thread.

I was able to get everything working through REAPER v2.53. It correctly maps all 8 of my VAC channels to my HTO CLARO (soundcard) channels under DirectSound mode. (Most of the VST hosts I've tried only sees 2 channels under DirectSound mode.) That was the hard part. Certain VST settings will result in getting the same mono sigal for all channels.

The setup I currently have is this:

All Windows Sound -> VAC 1 -> VST host (using ASIO4ALL) -> VAC 2 -> REAPER -> HT Omega Claro +

Too bad I couldn't figure out how to make complicated chains with VSTs inside REAPER so I still had to use an external VST host for my DSP needs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Eventually I figured out how to do all the VST stuff inside Reaper. Now everything seems to work as long as I'm dealing with DirectSound.

All Sound -> VAC (6 Channels) -> Reaper (VST) -> Soundcard (8 Channels = Headphone+5.1 speakers)

Note: I'm replying to my own thread in case someone else runs into the same problem.


----------

